# What to do when your kids are into drugs...



## Corry (Aug 8, 2005)

...take pictures!!!!  Haha...now these are definate snapshot quality!

First, they're all laid back and euphoric...







Then they become agitated!!!!  Don't worry.  No kitties were harmed during the making of this photograph.  






This one however, is a different story..just kidding, I swear.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 8, 2005)

looks like Woody's breaking down on his floor cleaning duties or does he just do dishes?


----------



## Corry (Aug 9, 2005)

That would be catnip on the floor, silly.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 9, 2005)

ahhhh. psycho kitties. Just what I need on a wednesday morning. Love your narration - its always so funny!
Are these the kitties you were worried wouldn't get along well with each other? hehe looks like that black one's putting the other one in its place!


----------



## Corry (Aug 9, 2005)

Actually he's gray (hence the snapshot placement!), and he's the one that needs to be put in his place! Trust me!


----------

